# deteriorating mouth!



## Worrywort (Jul 26, 2006)

A few days ago one of my agelfish started acting strangly. (White marble veil angel). He started staying in one spot of the tank "staring" for hours at a time without moving! He is completely consious of his surroundings just doesn't seem to care. The next day he stopped eating. I looked through a ton of disease sites and forums and thought it must be an internal parasite so I began the only treatment available from my LFS (Jungle parasite-clear). I know I should be ordering Prazi-pro but now I'm not even sure parasites was the problem. While waiting to be able to post I spoke with some people in a chat and they gave other suggestions which helped and confused me.. I now know he may hjust be lonely even though I have 2 angels.
Unfortunately, I have also since noticed that the angel's mouth has begun to deteriorate! The top section of his mouth has begun to dissappear completely from the left side towards the right! It is about half way gone!!! The bottom section looks kind of transparent with a milky white fuzzy appearance to it!?! Not the best description and not actually fuzzy. I have been treating the tank with Pimafix for about 3 days now and nothing has changed except that he has managed to eat once since everything started. He is definetly hungry and I have tried MANY different foods. Everything except actual live as the brine shrimp I had I was afraid would be affected by the Parasite-Clear. He breaths heavily through his mouth though now I think maybe it's because he just can't close it! 

29G Tank parameters: water quality is fine everything at or close to 0, Ph 7
temp. usually 78 but I raised it to 82.
I have the 2 angels, 2 gourami, 3 phantoms (looking for more), and a bolivian ram. All still small. None of the others show any signs of being sick but one of my gourami and the ram are unhappy with the treatments.:help:


----------



## Worrywort (Jul 26, 2006)

Okay, here's an up-date. Let me know if anything I did or am doing doesn't seem right.
I have since moved my angel fish to our 10g quarantine tank (it's previous residents were moved to their new home, and the tank was re-established for my angel). He was tranferred via a fish bowl and a drip method to effectively change 90% of his water wihtout overstressing him. I've raised the temp. in the tank (via the heater) to 90 degrees to ellivate his immune system. Day two I did a 50% water change (adding it back in stages) and added salt to the water. Later that night I added Fungus Clear. He looked good again, color returned to normal and he swam a bit. But now he's going back to acting the same. 
If it's loneliness, I can't get more angels until he's done in quarantine. He still won't eat and today I gave him live brine shrimp! Any ideas or comments would be greatly appreciated!:help:


----------



## Worrywort (Jul 26, 2006)

for anyone wondering, it turned out to be Hole-in-the-Head! the internal parasite version.


----------

